

Myst Online to be released fully open-source - bfioca
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-10122588-62.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1001_3-0-5

======
yters
Has anyone looked at mining a codebase like this before? Is it possible to
extract useful parts for your own work, or is the codebase usually pretty
tightly coupled, and/or inscrutable?

~~~
thorax
If nothing else, it'll be amazingly useful to make a similar/adapted work from
it.

I remember a good while ago, there was another game company working on a
military vehicle game that went belly-up and released their source code. I was
able to use one of their OpenGL libraries for a side project of mine and it
came in handy. It was actually just rewarding to use it as a reference when
there was so little well-performing example code out back then.

My experience with game development shops is that they often have a vision of
making engines/tools that they can reuse for other games or the sequel. So
there's a good chance there are at least a few libraries (especially closer to
the user or to the hardware) that will be reusable.

~~~
yters
Good to hear.

